# Hey



## Druss The Legend (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey! im new the forums i bet im gonna have a fun time here im 11 so yeah im a huge david gemmell fan i love the dren books and ma fav char is druss! cya round


----------



## Teir (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice to meet you Mr Legend 





*Perhaps someone with authority should move this thread to introductions so that Druss here can have a proper welcome *


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Druss, you checked out Gemmel's Sandman comics?


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 25, 2006)

hello druss enjoy chronicles


----------



## cornelius (Feb 25, 2006)

greetings


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 25, 2006)

hello and welcome to a fellow gemmell fan


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 7, 2006)

*Hi welcome to the Chronicles, Enjoy.*


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to Chronicles Druss!

Hope you enjoy your stay! 

xx


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 7, 2006)

*Welcome and have fun*!


----------



## Thunderchild (Mar 7, 2006)

welcome - not sur but you just might be our youngest member


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 7, 2006)

_Hi._


----------



## nixie (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 8, 2006)

Greetings and Felicitations. If your old enough to read you may well belong here.


----------

